# Opfer des langen Winters



## ina1912 (24. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Lieblings-__ Shubunkin hatte vor zwei Wochen bei Tauwetter ein Problem mit der Schwimmblase, er war wohl über die tauende absinkende Scholle ins Flache gespült worden. Ich hatte ihn noch rechtzeitig gefunden, um ihn ins Tiefe zurück zu befördern, nach einigen Stunden Seitenlage hatte er sich wieder aufgerichtet und war dann bei dem neuerlichen Wintereinbruch ins Tiefe abgetaucht. Heute nun fand ich ihn in halber Tiefe bewegungslos. Die Kälte hat ihm wohl zu sehr zugesetzt. Ich holte ihn durchs Eisloch raus, aber mein Rettungsversuch kam zu spät..... 

traurige Grüße Ina


----------



## lotta (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

 oh Ina, das ist aber schade...
Tut mie echt leid für euch, aber so ist die Natur, zeitweilig sehr grausam.
Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass es keine weiteren Opfer zu beklagen gibt


----------



## Springmaus (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Hallo,

 och manno das ist echt gemein!


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Danke Euch! Neulich bei dem Tauwetter hatte ich schon mal einen weißen Sarasa bergen müssen, ohne sichtbare Verletzungen...ich glaube, die Schleierflossigen sind empfindlicher als die robusten Goldies...
LG Ina


----------



## Joerg (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Hallo  Ina ,
tut mir Leid für euch.

Die naturnäheren Arten sind in der Regel robuster als diese Züchtungen.


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Danke Jörg! Das stimmt, schleierflossigen Züchtungen sind oftmals  zu empfindlich für den Winter, zu langsam für die Katze und obendrein (weil sehr hell) auch noch die bevorzugte Reiherbeute! Egal, wie sehr man sich über jeden neuen Prachtkerl freut und wieder neue Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergreift - denn die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt -  übrig bleiben immer nur die kurzflossigen roten "Naturburschen"....:?
Wenn also jemand im Frühjahr ein paar bunte abzugeben hätte....ich wäre interessiert.
LG Ina


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Och Ina,

das tut mir leid für den hübschen 
Das diese Varietäten anfälliger sind kann ich leider nur bestätigen.

traurige Grüße René


----------



## Lucy79 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

@ Ina

tut mir leid für das Fischlein...  ich hab noch 2 Goldis in Innhaltung, die sollen wens warm wird raus, ist ein gelber und ein weisser, allerdings kurzflossig   was so  buntes imTeich noch unterwegs ist muss ich abwarten, die seh ich noch nicht so


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Danke Susanne, das ist lieb! Wenn du Fischlein abgeben willst, komme ich gerne drauf zurück!
lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Von den einjährigen kannst du auch gern welche von mir abhaben, aber das hatten wir ja schon bei Heiko besprochen.

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

klar, je bunter desto besser
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Ich steh auch jeden Tag am Teich, und versuche irgendein Lebenszeichen unter der Eisdecke zu erspähen !
Leider vergeblich. 
Ich glaube, wenn das noch lange so weitergeht, werden einige Fische es nicht schaffen


----------



## ina1912 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Jolantha, hast Du denn ein Loch im Eis? In dem schlimmen Winter vor drei oder vier Jahren hatte ich das nicht, und da sind ALLE Fische - bis auf eine Brut Rotfedern - erstickt, weil es zu lange zugefroren war... Vielleicht kannst Du irgendwo etwas auftauen?
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (25. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Ina,
 ca. 1/3 meines Teiches ist Eisfrei ! Da chte ich drauf . Aber, da mein Teich ja etwas größer ist, kann ich nicht bis in die Tiefenzone schauen, die Sprudler liegen im Flachbereich .


----------



## ina1912 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Hi Jolantha!
wenn Du soviel eisfrei hast und keinen siehst, ist das doch erstmal ein gutes Zeichen. Bei mir ist der Sprudler auch im Flachen, da sind etwa 3 Grad. Unten im Tiefen ist es etwas wärmer und dort verstecken sie sich im Bodengrund. Nur wer tot ist, kommt bei den Temperaturen hoch....das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Selbst die wuseligen Orfen und Rotfedern, die sich vor zwei Wochen bei Tauwetter schon mal vorgewagt hatten, sind seit dem neuen Wintereinbruch wieder außer Sicht abgetaucht. Also erstmal noch kein Grund zur Sorge!
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (26. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*



ina1912 schrieb:


> Hi Jolantha!
> Nur wer tot ist, kommt bei den Temperaturen hoch....das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.
> lg Ina



Hallo Ina, wer tot im Wasser liegt, kommt immer erst einmal hoch, durch die Gase die sich bilden.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit gehen sie dann wieder unter, und vergammeln. 
Ich habe selbst schon Mäusekadaver vom Grund gefischt, bzw die Skelette im 
Bodenschlamm gefunden . ( Ebenso Restfische ) :shock


----------



## ina1912 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Wirklich? Bei mir sind die Verstorbenen immer oben festgefroren....Na ich drücke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass noch alle gesund und munter sind!
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (26. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Ina, 
das beweist ganz einfach, daß in Deinem Teich Sauerstoffmangel herrscht, sonst kommen die Fische nicht so hoch. Dafür gibt es aber mehrere Gründe ! Pflanzenmangel, zu viel Schlamm , Teich zu flach, zu
viele Fische usw.


----------



## ina1912 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Nein, das tut es nicht...ich habe doch in den vorangegangenen Beiträgen geschrieben, dass das Eis über den ganzen Winter offen war und dass das mit dem Fischsterben vor ein paar Jahren bei der lange geschlossenen Eisdecke geschah, als ich noch keinen Sprudler hatte....
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (26. März 2013)

*AW: Opfer des langen Winters*

Ina, sorry , ich hätte in meiner Erklärung das Wort  " Deinem " weg lassen sollen,
es war von mir allgemeiner gemeint .
Ich meinte in " Einem  " Teich bei geschloosener Eisdecke ........


----------

